# Easybox abgeraucht, Vodafone unkooperativ



## Plattenputzer (23 November 2012)

Ächz... Na gut, ich hoffe, die Geschichte trägt zu eurer Unterhaltung bei:
Es war eventuell keine so gute Idee, die Easybox von Arcor (jetzt Vodafone), die bei mir Zuhause dafür zuständig ist, meinen Computer per DSL und mein Telefon per VOIP mit der großen weiten Welt zu verbinden, ausgerechnet neben den Ficus Benjamini in die Ecke des Raumes zu platzieren.
Möglicher Weise besteht ein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen dem Eindringen von Gießwasser in jene Easybox und dem Ausfall von DSL und Telefon. Während ich hiervon überzeugt bin, war es die "Service"-Mitarbeiterin von Vodafone nicht.
Der Reihe nach:
Es begab sich, dass ein Arbeitskollege mir ein Ersatzgerät leihen konnte um zu testen, ob es tatsächlich an meiner Easybox lag, dass nix mehr ging.  Das Leihgerät ließ sich per Browser (ich bin privat nur mit Linux unterwegs) ansprechen. Natürlich musste ich hier, wie damals bei der Installation der Easybox "Benutzername" und "Kennwort" ins Gerät neu eingeben. Ein Blick in die Vertragsunterlagen half, die Netzzugangsdaten zu finden. Dachte ich... Mein Kennwort war vermerkt, aber kein "Benutzername". Statt dessen ein "Modemaktivierungscode", der laut Anleitung, die ich auch wieder fand, in ein Fenster des Installationsprogramms, dass auf CD beilag, einzugeben sei. Natürlich nur lauffähig unter Win und Mac. Außerdem eh sinnlos, da das Ersatzgerät keine Easybox ist, sondern eine Kombination aus Splitter und "Fritzfone"....
So weit, so schlecht. Es stand aber auch in der Anleitung zur Easybox, wie man sie unter anderen Betriebssystemen Internet und Telefon per Browser "aktivieren" kann. Per Nutzername und Kennwort, "das Sie, lieber Kund," per separatem Brief erhalten". Jau. Den Brief hab ich gefunden. Da steht mein Kennwort und dieser Drecks-Modemcode, aber kein Benutzername.
So weit, noch schlechter. Aber Ikea, so leicht lasse ich mich nicht entmutigen. Vielleicht ist ja die Kundennummer der gesuchte "Benutzername". Ich gebe das ein und siehe da: Das Internet funktioniert. Leider noch nicht das Telefon, aber an dieser Stelle bin ich noch guten Mutes.
Noch... Ein Fenster popt auf im Browser und informiert mich, dass bei der Aktivierung meines Zuganges entweder ein falsches Passwort oder ein falscher Benutzername angegeben worden sei. Der Zugang würde deshalb ich 15 Minuten gesperrt werden.
Gaaanz schlecht!
Also rufe ich die "Service"-Hotline von Vodafone an, drücke die 3, die 2, die 5 usw, damit Fräulein Anrufbeantworter weiß, mit wem sie mich verbinden soll. Und nach geschlagenen (vielmehr hätte ich so langsam gerne Gewalt angewendet) 20 Minuten hat die Warteschleife ein Ende und eine "Dame" hört sich mein Leid an.
Um mir darauf hin mitzuteilen, dass es Vodafone gesetzlich verboten wäre, mir mein Passwort für die Telefonie mitzuteilen. Auch nicht schriftlich. Die DSL-Zugangsdaten hingegen könne Sie mir besorgen. Es war ihr nicht beizubringen, dass ich mein Kennwort kenne und nur meinen Nutzernamen in der Form, wie ihn das Gerät abfragt, benötige.
Das Mädel behauptete dreist weite, sie dürfe mir aus gesetzlichen Gründen meine Daten nicht rausrücken.
Ich hab da schon innerlich beschloßen, schriftlich zu werden, und denen eine Frist zu setzen, sonst Kündigung wegen Leistungsverweigerung, aber neugierdehalber habe ich sie dann doch gefragt, wie sie den gedenkt, mein Problem zu lösen. Ihr Lösungsvorschlag:

Ich möge mich nach Hause begeben, dort nochmal per Handy die Sevicenummer wählen ich würde dann mit der Störungsstelle verbunden werden, die würde die Leitung durchmessen und wenn sich bestätigen würde, dass die Easybox beschädigt wäre, würde ich eine neue erhalten mit einem neuen "Modem-Aktivierungscode". Da wäre dann auch eine Software dabei, mit der ich den Code ans Modem übermitteln und damit freischalten könne.
Auf meine Nachfrage, wie ich das bitte anstellen solle, da ich doch Linuxianer bin:
Da könne sie mir auch nicht weiter helfen. Aber es gäbe eine spezielle Abteilung für die Lösung von Installationsproblemen.
Da kam mir die Erinnerung. Genau da bin ich damals, bei der Erstinstalation auch schlußendlich gelandet. Und die Lösung des Problems war meiner Erinnerung nach so banal, dass ich sie mir noch nicht mal notiert habe. Mist. Wie war das nochmal. Der Benutzername generiert isch aus Rufnummer und Geburtstag, oder neee, doch anders?? Dürfe Sie mir nicht sagen, sagte Sie....

Meiner Bitte, mich doch einfach zur Abteilung für Installationsproble weiter zu verbinden oder mir die Durchwahl zu geben, durfte die Frau angeblich auch nicht nachkommen. Ich als Kunde hätte eine "Mitwirkungspflicht" bei Störungen und müsse es mir deshalb gefallen lassen, Zeit mit einer Leitungsprüfung zu verschwenden. Auf Wiederhören und Danke für ihr Verständnis.....

Klar wär mir geholfen, wenn einer von euch nen Tipp hätte, wie ich meinen Benutzernamen für Vodafone ohne Rumhängen in Warteschleifen rausbekommen kann....
Aber richtig geärgert hat mich die Aussage der Frau, Vodafone dürfe mir zwar mein Passwort für DSL, nicht jedoch das für die VOIP-Telefonie im Klartext geben. Das kann doch nur Bullshit sein, oder? Von wegen informelle Selbstbestimmung. Denn der Modem-Aktivierungscode enthält doch die Daten, nur verschlüsselt. Und irgendwie sind das doch meine Daten, oder?
Kann es sein, dass die mich zwingen wollen, eine neue Easybox für viel Geld zu kaufen und mir deshalb die Daten, die ich für den Einsatz eines Fremdgerätes im Klartext benötige, nicht rausrücken, oder hat das Mädel einfach nur Lust verspürt, mal wieder einen Kunden auflaufen zu lassen.


----------



## BenTigger (23 November 2012)

ich habe auch Arcor und vor der Benutzernamen-Nummer... (bin nicht zu Hause, daher kann ich grade nicht prüfen, welche Nummer es ist) ist noch ein "ar" für arcor. hast du es damit auch schon probiert?


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 November 2012)

Ich bin gerade auch nicht Zuhause, sondern im Büro. Und danach fürs Wochenende bei meiner Liebsten auf dem Land. Es hat also keine Eile mit dem Nachschauen. Wenn du mir bis Sonntag Abend Bescheid geben könntest, wäre ich oberdankbar!
Es kann ja eigentlich nur die Kundennummer oder die Telefonnummer oder ne Kombi von beidem sein, denke ich....

Danke schon mal für deine Bemühung!


----------



## BenTigger (23 November 2012)

ich schau heute Abend mal nach und versuche rauszufinden, wie sich der Benutzername zusammensetzt. Habe mich bisher noch nicht mit der Nummer auseinander gesetzt, sondern sie nur eingetippt


----------



## BenTigger (23 November 2012)

Sooo... hab mal nachgesehen... Internet bei Arcor vor genau 8 Jahren schalten lassen....
Benutzername ist ar und dann eine diffuse nicht nachvollziehbare Zahlenkombination.
Danach dann beim ersten Einloggen einen eigenen Benutzernamen und Passwort generieren...
Tja, was DU dann gemacht hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen :-( So stehts in dem Anschreiben von damals...


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 November 2012)

Hmmm. Das ganze ist bei mir zwar erst drei Jahre her, aber ich kann mich leider auch nicht mehr erinnern.

Trotzdem Danke.
Ich bin erst wieder am Montag abend in meiner eigenen Bude. Da werde ich dann leise fluchend doch diese Servicenummer anrufen, auf dass die Leitung geprüft werde.
Inzwischen habe ich mit nem Typ aus nem Vodafone-Laden geredet (man hat ja auch sonst nichts zu tun...), der meinte, "seines Wissens nach" wäre der Ersatz einer defekten Easybox kostenfrei für mich. Na dann. Eines werde ich bestimmt nicht tun: Den Listenpreis den Vodafone angibt, dafür zu bezahlen. Das wären stramme 199,95 und das, wo es das Teil im Internet schon für ca 20 Euro neu mit Garantie gibt.

Wie die Neuaktivierung unter Linux laufen soll, wissen bisher auch nur Thorwald und ein unbekannter Nerd.


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2012)

Öhm ...
... mal ´ne Idee vom Kinderpsychiater Dr. Prügelpeitsch ...
Könnte es u.U. funktionieren wenn Du das Teil mit einem WinDoof-Rechner aktivierst und dann den Pinguin dranhängst?
So wie ich Dich verstanden habe müssen ja nur Deine Daten einmalig in die Box geschrieben werden müssen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 November 2012)

Sehr geehrter Hörr Dr. Prügelpeitsch!
Ich bin entsetzt ob dieses unerhööörten Vorschlages. Da knallt ja der Genitiv durch. Weiche von mir, Gates!

Ohne Spass: Ich war auch schon versucht, genau dieses zu tun. Schwierigkeit: Dieser Drecks-Modemaktivierungscode funktioniert nur mit den Easyboxen. Meine Eaysybox ist defekt wegen Wassereinbruch...Ein Stinknormales Netgear- oder Fritz-Gerät weiß überhaupt nicht, was das Modemaktivierungscodegenönse soll. Digitale Sackgasse. (Getestet per Leihgerät)
Ich habe jetzt ein "paar Minuten" Recherche hinter mir und folgende Tatsachen eruiert:
1. Das Nachfolgemodell meiner Easybox ist im Handel von Drittanbietern für ca. 20 Euro erwerbbar. Und ja, es lässt sich auch über den "Modemaktivierungscode" aktivieren.
2. Inzwischen habe ich mir das 144-seitige (12x12 für die Verschwörungstheoretiker an Bord) Handbuch für die Easybox 400 herunter geladen und nach dem Stichwort "Linux" durchsucht. Handlungsanweisung für Linux- und Macuser:
Analoges Telefon in die entsprechende Buchse der Box, Stromanschluss und Verbindung von der Box zur analogen Telefonanschlussbuchse  des Haushaltes herstellen, auf KEINEN Fall Lan-Verbindung zu irgendeinem Rechner herstellen, Gerät anschalten, warten bis die Dioden passend leuchten, Telefonhörer abnehmen und den Anweisungen des in der Box eingebauten Computers Folge leisten. Die Anweisung besteht wohl darin, den "Modemaktivierungscode" per Ziffernblock des analogen Telefons an die Easybox zu übermitteln.

Aaaahjhhh! Das Ding ist eine getarnte Turing-Maschine!°

Beschlussfassung:
Ich habe jetzt mit Amaxxx.de einen Kaufvertrag über eine Easybox 600 abgeschlossen, aus der Bastelkiste meiner Freundin ihr altes Analogtelefon gefischt und werde, sobald ich wieder in Degerloch weile, stramm auf den Postboten warten.

Begründung:
Da ich den "Modemaktivierungscode" (wenn ich das noch einmal eintippen muß, schreie ich) besitze, müsste die neue Box klaglos aktivierbar sein und ich spare mir eventuelle Scherereien mit Vodafone zwecks Rechnung wegen Ersatzbox. Und die würde kommen, so gut kenne ich den Verein: Garantie schon abgelaufen und Wasser drüber geschüttet. Tja, lieber Kunde, das deckt unser kostenloser Tauschservice nun wirklich nicht ab!


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 November 2012)

Sodele, jetzetle... wie der Schwabe zu sagen pflegt:
Neue Esaybox lag vor der Haustür. DHL nimmts wohl nicht so genau mit der Auslieferung an den Empfänger. Aber egal. Das Paket lag ja noch da, als ich nach Hause kam und geregnet hats auch nicht.
Easybox ausgepackt und angeschlossen, wie oben beschrieben und freudig den Telefonhörer abgenommen um den Du-weißt-schon-was-Code einzugeben. Ooh Vanitas! Alles ist eitel! Es kam nur ne Ansage: "Ihr Anschluss ist vorübergehend nicht betriebsbereit."
Also doch die Hotline anrufen....
Nach etwa 40 Minuten dann eine menschliche Stimme. Ich schildere ihr mein Problem, flirte ein bischen um Wohlwollen zu erzeugen und die Dame meint, dass nach dem Einlogversuch mit falschen Daten die Leitung erst mal gesperrt worden sei. Sie würde das jetzt wieder freigeben und nach ca. 10 Minuten könne ich bei der Box Reset drücken und den ...-Code eingeben. Sie wollte schon auflegen, aber ich wollte im Falle eines Nichtfunktionierens ihres Plans nicht wieder ewig Warteschleifen fliegen, also erhöhte ich die Flirtrate und versuchte sie gleichzeitig unbemerkt auszufragen. Immerhin stinkt es mir immer noch gewaltig, dass ich für den eigenen Internetzugang die Zugangsdaten nicht wissen dürfen soll. Ihre Begründung war recht dürftig. Der sogenannte "Sip-Code" (sagt mir nichts, aber vielleicht den Experten hier) könne man mir nicht geben, weil ich mich ja damit mit fremden Geräten von überall auf der Welt, z. B. Manila, ins Vodafone-Netz einlogen könne. Und dann würde der (lachen sie jetzt bitte nicht) NOTRUF nicht mehr funktionieren, da Vodafone ja denken würde, ich wäre in Degerloch in Not! Klar, wenn ich in Manila schwer verwundet, halb tot, dringend einen Notarzt brauche, schnappe ich mir ein Laptop, einen Router, suche die nächste Telefonbuchse, loge mich mit meinem Degerlocher "sip-Code" ein und schreib Vodafone eine Mail: "Brauche dringend ärztliche Hilfe!"
Da die Dame merkte, dass mich ihr Argument nicht überzeugt hat, erzählte sie mir etwas Technobabbel um dann plötzlich eine neue Idee zu haben: "Wenn sie sich unbedingt mit was anderem als unserer Easybox einloggen wollen, gäbe es schon eine Möglichkeit, an den "sip-Code" zu kommen. Buchen Sie doch einfach unser Komfort-Paket. Als Komfort-Kunde haben sie dann Anspruch auf alle Zugangsdaten. Sogar die Zugangsdaten für die Sprachtelefonie (das hat sie echt so gesagt!)werden ihnen dann zur Verfügung gestellt. Das Zusatzpaket ist natürlich etwas teurer als der Basisanschluss und außerdem würde sich ihr Vertrag automatisch um 24 Monate verlängern.
WTF?
Ich kürze mal ab: Nach ca. 20 Minuten gemeinsamem Plausch hatte ich zwar nicht ihre Telefonnummer (sie hatte ne echt angenehme Stimme) aber dafür die Nummer einer Geheimabteilung von Vodafone für schwere Fälle. Die solle ich anrufen, wenn der Reset nicht funktionieren würde.
Der Reset hat funktioniert. Alles wieder gut. Sogar die Eingabe des "Modemaktivierungscode" per Telefon war problemlos.
Es gibt aber noch nette Nachwirkungen: Inzwischen hat Vodafone mehrmals versucht, mich auf meinem Handy zu erreichen und dann kam noch ein Mail, mit dem Hinweis, ich wäre telefonisch nicht erreichbar sein und doch zurückrufen. Habe ich eventuell etwas zu heftig geflirtet? Ich vermute eher, diese Verwirrten blicken nicht, dass das Problem inzwischen gelöst wurde.

Nachtrag: Happy-Endings sind langweilig. Interessant für euch Experten ist eventuell die Frage, ob nur der "Komfort-Kunde" für Extra-Geld das Recht hat auf seine Real-Daten zum Einloggen...


----------



## BenTigger (28 November 2012)

Gratulation und Herzliches Beileid...( fürs funktioniernde Internet und nicht erhaltene Tel.Nr.)


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2012)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und danach fürs Wochenende bei meiner Liebsten auf dem Land...


Tigger ...
... Du entsetzt mich!


			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Herzliches Beileid...( fürs ... nicht erhaltene Tel.Nr.)


----------



## BenTigger (29 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Tigger ...
> ... Du entsetzt mich!


Wieso??
Die Vodaphone Dame scheint doch nicht auf dem Lande zu wohnen 
So hat Mann dann auf beiden Ebenen Geselligkeit. 

Du weisst doch, ich hab auch in jedem Lande der Erde eine Liebste.... (...Whiskysorte)


----------



## Der Jurist (30 November 2012)

http://heise.de/-1759354



> *Mail hackt Router*
> 
> Eine ganze Reihe von Routern von Arcor, Asus und TP-Link sind anfällig für eine ungewollte Fernkonfiguration. Der Sicherheitsforscher Bogdan Calin demonstriert in seinem Blog eindrucksvoll, dass im Netz der Router schon das Anzeigen einer Mail  ....


 
u. a.  mit der Arcor EasyBox A 600


----------



## Plattenputzer (4 Dezember 2012)

Wüsste ich nicht genau, dass meine alte ab dem Zeitpunkt des danebengegangenen Blumengießens den Dienst verweigert hat, würde ich mir jetzt Gedanken darüber machen, ob mein Anschluss gehackt wurde.
Andererseits schadet es nie, ein ordentlich kryptisches Passwort zu verwenden.
Das Werkspasswort für die Easybox ist "123456" und erinnert mich irgendwie an "Spaceballs"....


----------



## Plattenputzer (19 Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade die Vodafone-Seuche...
Mein Handy ist jetzt acht Jahre alt und sehr tapfer. Aber neulich ist eben dann doch mal der Akku zusammengebrochen. Nun will so ein Handy ja die Pin wissen, wenn man es wieder aktivieren will. Und, so unglaublich es klingt, ich finde die Unterlagen mit Pin und Puk usw... für die Prepaid-Simkarte, die da drin steckt, nicht mehr. Des Rätsels Lösung ist banal: Meine Freundin hat neulich mal "aufgeräumt" und dabei, soweit sie sich erinnern kann auch ein "uraltes otelo-Prospekt" weggeschmissen.
Na, macht ja nix, denke ich naiv, rufst du die otelo-Leute eben an und bittest sie, dir die Pin und Puk nochmal zuzusenden.
Ja, aber: 49 Cent/Min wollen die für die  Inanspruchnahme der Kunden-Hotline...
Ne kostenlose Nummer zur telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme habe ich auf deren Homepage nicht gefunden.
Kontakt per Kontaktformular geht nicht, weil ich da mein "Kunden-Kennwort" eintragen muß, dass ja mit den anderen Daten schon lange in der Müllverbrennung gelandet ist...
Irgendwie habe ich dann herausbekommen, dass otelo ne Marke von Vodafone ist. Also da die (immerhin kostenlose) Kunden-Hotline von Vodafone angerufen. Die konnte mir (mal wieder) nicht weiterhelfen, weil andere Baustelle, andere Firma, anderer Planet blabla...

Ich war schon versucht, an otelo per Einschreiben zu schreiben, da hat mir ein Kumpel den Tipp gegeben, ich solle doch einfach von irgend ner anderen Firma, die günstige Prepaid-Tarife anbietet ne Simkarte besorgen und bei Vertragsabschluss ne Rufnummernmitnahme  beantragen. Das klingt für mich erstmal verlockend, weil es für mich mehrere Vorteile hätte und bequem wäre, die jetzige Nummer behalten zu können. Das wäre mir wichtiger, als die ca. 15 Euro Guthaben, die noch auf der Karte sind...

Hat jemand von euch schon mal ne Rufnummernübernahme von einem aufs andere Prepaid-Handy durchgezogen und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2012)

...dazu muss der andere Vertrag zuerst mal gekündigt sein, der Rest ist simpel - schreibt jeder Anbieter in den FAQ auf seine website. Allerings kostet die Mitnahme durchschnittlich 25 €.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe gerade ein Angebot recherchiert, da gibts bei nem Prepaid-Anbieter 25 Euro Guthaben bei Rufnummernübernahme geschenkt. Wäre dann ja ein Nullsummen-Spiel. Ich muß mir das aber nochmal genau durchlesen ....
Oder ich nehme das Angebot meines Sohnes, der Medieninformatik studiert, an. Der meint, mit einem Sim-Karten-Lesegerät könne er mir die Pin und den Puk problemlos auslesen....

Es sieht also so aus, als ob mein Problem gar keines wäre...
Bleibt mir nur, euch erst mal frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Januar 2013)

Zum ursprünglichen Thema eine wenig erfreuliche Einschätzung unserer heißgeliebten Bundesnetzagentur:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...erfen-Zugangsdaten-geheim-halten-1781037.html
Demnach dürfen Anbieter die Zugangsdaten vorenthalten... :-(


----------

